# I might have to say bye to the TT, but what next?



## rst (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi,
As I'm 19, Insurance is £300 a month on my TT v6 Roadster, which is ridiculous. When I bought it I was stupid, I could afford it, but I didn't think about how much it actually was and the £300 would be useful for business investment or saving for the future.
I've looked everywhere for a better price and no one wants to insure me or offer an even higher price.
I know it will be hard to sell the TT roadster in the winter, I'm thinking of part exing if I don't lose too much...
What other cars can you think of between 10 and 12k? Preferably 2 seater and something I can get insured on! If not, a hot hatch would be great!


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Mazda MX5. A hoot to drive, nippy enough and not insurance scary.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Whay not a classic? May sound odd but I've had friends who have bought cars for their kids and found they can get classic car insurance for them much cheaper than with pretty ordinary cars. For instance one insured a classic Mini Cooper S for his 18 year old son for half the price of a Nissan Micra! And a much better car to drive, obviously.

With your budget you'd be able to buy a restored example in pretty good nick which should be reasonably reliable. Worth doing a bit of research, I would have thought.


----------



## Jacko198 (Feb 2, 2014)

I know they are French but what about a megane 225 or similar? Clio 182?


----------



## Jacko198 (Feb 2, 2014)

Well would be a 198/200 for that much £!


----------



## rst (Oct 9, 2013)

Cheers guys wAs thinking mx5, maybe an older cheap one and could spend money on making it a track car. Classic was in mind too, wouldn't lose value either  been looking at Clio 200s too aha, might take a test drive in one to see what I think !


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

MX5. My son's got one and whilst it's basic, compared to the TT, it's fun to drive, and his insurance was only about £100 more than his old pug 207. He's 21 one years ncb and paying about £1200...


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

rst said:


> been looking at Clio 200s too aha, might take a test drive in one to see what I think !


Get an insurance quote first so you're not wasting your time as it's still a high insurance group car, which is why your TT is costing so much.


----------



## rst (Oct 9, 2013)

yes i've been getting various quotes on hot hatches, most under £2000, some like the clio under £1400..

I went to look around today and it was a waste of time really, I asked about part exing and most offered me a maximum of £8500 (which is fair enough they need to make their profit). I think I'm best to sell privately but don't think the roadster will sell in the winter!

WARNING: RANT

Car craft was the worst place I've ever been to. Firstly he asked what car I currently owned, then what I was looking to buy. I said a Hot Hatch, like a clio RS, abarth 500, etc and he said he didn't have many but he'd see what he could do. We had a look around and he showed me a TDI scirocco, a fiesta zetec S and an alfa mito. That was all ok, he didn't have a 'hot hatch' in there really but he tried to show me the best he could offer. Then his colleague came over and suggested I buy a standard car, asked how many points I had on my license (which is 0), my age and started to show me some 1.2 superminis. Then he asked 'why did your mom and dad let you get the audi?'... which annoys me most... i've worked hard since I was 16 to establish a business which has brought me health problems due to the stress during the first year or so. They seemed to see me as a spoilt boy who wanted his mommy and daddy to buy him a fast car  Where I got my Audi and Golf from Available Car were very respectful, treating me like any other customer.


----------



## TheVarix (Apr 3, 2013)

If I were you I would drive an old banger for a couple of years to build up your NCB until you can get insurance for a more reasonable price. That's how a lot of us started, you just have to accept that as a 19yo male, insurance is going to be a rip off.


----------

